# Hunting the Moon Phases



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

This opening weekend in MN wasn't as successful as previous years. Three weeks ago we set our stand on trails that were being really heavily used by the deer. The proceeding weeks leading up to this weekends opener there were still fresh deer tracks on these trails on crossing all of the dirt roads in the area. The day before opener we got there and put the seat pads on our stand seats and put in our bow hangers, while doing this we heard a wolf howling off in the distance. Every other year I've shot a deer and seen numerous other ones opening weekend and every weekend after that until rifle season. I'm wondering if the moon phases had something to do with the movement of the deer three guys in the woods saw not a deer. We sat mornings and evenings. I know the wolves were no ta good sign but there still should have been some deer around. Can anyone explain the way to properly plan your hunting times with the moon? Thanks


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I know the last few days the deer have been moving at night on my place due to the moon. It's almost always better hunting when there's no moon.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

There is a good read out there about hunting the moon. Its not related to the light it provides, but rather the position of it and how it effects pressure and what not. I wish I remembered the name of the guy who published it, but it gives out peak movement times based on when it is directly overhead, or directly underfoot. Pretty good read... I need to go find it again and brush up on it again myself.


----------



## bucktracer (Oct 9, 2010)

@ImpalaSSpeed96: you got it right on the money, man. It's all about overhead and underfoot moon times. The relationship between those times and the sunrise/sunset is a strong determinant of WHERE deer will be. I always use that strategy to plan my hunts, and I'm rarely disappointed. To get the info, I use a site called HuntByMoon.com


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Is it a coincidence that your first post hypes a 'pay for info' site that provides info readily available free?


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

duckp said:


> Is it a coincidence that your first post hypes a 'pay for info' site that provides info readily available free?


just wondering if you could point me in the right direction for one of these free sites ? :beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

There are many,do a search.For instance:
http://www.calculatorcat.com/moon_phase ... ases.phtml
http://www.usno.navy.mil/USNO/astronomi ... hases-moon
http://www.moonconnection.com/moon_phases.phtml
http://www.muskyhunter.com/moonsecrets.shtml


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow,do a search of 'moon charts' or 'hunting moon charts' or 'fishing moon charts' and you'll likely be overwhelmed with theory and some info.


----------



## bucktracer (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, you know what they say: you get what you pay for.

None of those sites do calculations to tell you the best habitat to be hunting in. HuntByMoon.com certainly does. And it works awesome for me. Plus, it's all dialed in for your geographic location.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bucktracer said:


> Well, you know what they say: you get what you pay for.
> 
> None of those sites do calculations to tell you the best habitat to be hunting in. HuntByMoon.com certainly does. And it works awesome for me. Plus, it's all dialed in for your geographic location.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

